# Año nuevo en el mar



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahhh, son nuevas las tomas de Valparaíso... No las había visto. Chévere!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou.! Buenas tomas.. gracias xD! 

Qué feito el Congreso jojo osea por dentro la sala plena donde el presidente toma el mando y da su discurso me encanta.. pero el edificio no se ve tan wow! 

Valpo si se ve bien !

PD. Ya que estuviste por allá.. imagino tienes fotos (quizá) de Concón y Cerro Castillo? Viste a Bachelet xD! !


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Ou.! Buenas tomas.. gracias xD!
> 
> Qué feito el Congreso jojo osea por dentro la sala plena donde el presidente toma el mando y da su discurso me encanta.. pero el edificio no se ve tan wow!
> 
> ...


qué comes que adivinas!...justamente pasó su comitiva cuando estaba en Viña, pero el vehículo tenía vidrios polarizados. (despues pondré fotos de Viña especialmente la reconocida Av. Perú)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Jeee!! Claro! Si sabía que ella pasaría las fiestas de fin de año en Cerro Castillo..! 

Ah! La avenida Perú.. dicen que es bonita..!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres paisajes y vistas ! Me gustó !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Red!!!! que bueno el viaje!! comiste merluza???

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

No se veran tan glamorosas, pero muestran una cara mas realista y diaria de la ciudad.

¿El congreso no queda en Santiago? , pero creo que la distancia entre ambas ciudades es minima.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> No se veran tan glamorosas, pero muestran una cara mas realista y diaria de la ciudad.
> 
> ¿El congreso no queda en Santiago? , pero creo que la distancia entre ambas ciudades es minima.


es que Chile no es centralizado, ademas Valparaiso es como el Callao de Chile, y la distancia creo que es como de Mollendo a AQP


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Red!!!! que bueno el viaje!! comiste merluza???
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


al parecer me están adivinando todo el viaje....jajaja...en en mercado de mariscos que muestro arriba almorzé buena sopa de mariscos y pescado frito con ensalada....saludos


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> No se veran tan glamorosas, pero muestran una cara mas realista y diaria de la ciudad.
> 
> ¿El congreso no queda en Santiago? , pero creo que la distancia entre ambas ciudades es minima.


no, queda en Valparaiso y también hubo mucho problema por traerlo a Santiago, porque decían que algunos diputados y senadores se arrancaban a la playa (es decir había inasistencia)...a propósito tambien casi la mayoria en Chile está en desacuerdo la tremenda mole que se levantó para el congreso porque desentona un tanto la panorámica del puerto.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos Red!!! Ya quiero ver las de los fuegos artificiales ! jeje 



gonzalo12345 said:


> es que Chile no es centralizado, ademas Valparaiso es como el Callao de Chile, y la distancia creo que es como de Mollendo a AQP





rafo18 said:


> No se veran tan glamorosas, pero muestran una cara mas realista y diaria de la ciudad.
> 
> ¿El congreso no queda en Santiago? , pero creo que la distancia entre ambas ciudades es minima.


Pero aún hay muchos que piensan que debería volver a Stgo pq no ha generado el 'impacto' que se pensó tendría al moverlo a Valpo..! En todo caso el edificio x fuera tbn me parece feo, pero repito la Sala Plena es muy linda !


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

mejor se ve miraflores creo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Y lo increible es que ningùn forista chileno entra a este thread... que està espectacular y trata sobre su país.

Pero en cambio en el de los celulares la rompen y con ganas!!!! ajajajajajajajaja

Bellas fotos!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Segun sè, la av. Peru es una de las mas importantes de viña.

Santa Isabel, esa marca no operaba en el peru ¿que paso con ella?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Santa Isabel acá está en muere.. cuando Ahold vendió sus supermercados en Chile y Perú.. una empresa allá (creo que es Cencosud) compró Santa Isabel de Chile.. y Supermercados Peruanos compró Santa Isabel de Perú y está convirtiendo muchos en Plaza Vea por ejemplo.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Algunos edificios se parecen mucho a Ancón... se ve bien Viña.. por cierto, noto que tienen un área llamada Chorrillos también, pq el nombre? la misma razón que el Chorrillos limeño?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Uyyy siglos que no voy a Chile!!!! la verdad que està muy parecido de cuando fui la ùltima vez Viña..

Veo una churrasquerìa donde me comí unos buenos sanguches con haaaaaaaaaarta palta!!!! jajjajajaja

La avenida Perù es la del malecòn justamente.... muy chéveres las tomas y este thread deberìa estar en el incas... ya lo paso.

Excelente tus fotos!!


----------

